# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Error loading theme icon 'edit-undo' for stock

## awalter1

Bonjour,
Mon application a t dvelopp avec l'environnement suivant :
linux RHEL4
python 2.4.4
pygtk 2.6.3
gtk+ 2.10.13
J'utilisais des icones : gtl.STOCK_GO_UP, gtk.STOCK_SAVE ...
A prsent, j'ai install un nouvel environnement python/gtk:
python 2.7.1
pygtk 2.24.0
gtk+ 2.22.1
Ces icones ne sont plus trouves :

```
(nedi.py:24986): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_loadable_icon_load: assertion `G_IS_LOADABLE_ICON (icon)' failed
```

Leurs noms ont ils changs, il faut rinstaller quelque chose ?
Merci de votre aide

----------

